# VIR Pix



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Been meaning to post a few of these for some time. This was back on the 8th & 9th of this month.

This guy is a P-Club racer and without question had the fastest car at the track. I'm riding shotgun here.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Coming out of turn 5...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Coming out of turn 6...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

'The Snake'


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

the bottom of 'Roller Coaster'


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

going into 'Hog Pen'


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Oak Tree #1


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Oak Tree #2


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Nice pics! 

The track looks very cool. I love that "snake" section. :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I have to take the drive down to VIR one day. As someone with only six track days experience, I appreciate the fact that VIR has a lot of runoff area.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *I have to take the drive down to VIR one day. As someone with only six track days experience, I appreciate the fact that VIR has a lot of runoff area.  *


Hopefully, you won't have to worry about the runoff 

The 330 is a kitten on the track...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to my first school with the 330i in May. After being able to keep up with many cars in my old E34 525i and even passing a bunch, I wonder how many cars I'll pass with all this extra power. 

The only time I've had an offtrack excursion is the first time I drove on a track in the rain. I stomped on the gas coming out of a 3rd gear turn like I normally would and the back end was gone before I even knew what happened. :yikes: I learned right then that there's a big difference between catching first and second gear oversteer and catching third gear oversteer. 

If it rains when I'm there with the 330, I might just give the DSC button a quick push rather than holding it down to turn it off completely. Of course, my E34 didn't even have traction control, let alone DSC.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

What type of tape is used on the Headlights/Foglights? I assume you tape them up to prevent damage from flying rocks and debris, but where do you get the tape?

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *I'm really looking forward to my first school with the 330i in May. After being able to keep up with many cars in my old E34 525i and even passing a bunch, I wonder how many cars I'll pass with all this extra power.
> 
> The only time I've had an offtrack excursion is the first time I drove on a track in the rain. I stomped on the gas coming out of a 3rd gear turn like I normally would and the back end was gone before I even knew what happened. :yikes: I learned right then that there's a big difference between catching first and second gear oversteer and catching third gear oversteer.
> 
> If it rains when I'm there with the 330, I might just give the DSC button a quick push rather than holding it down to turn it off completely. Of course, my E34 didn't even have traction control, let alone DSC. *


Not just more power, but more handling, more braking, and more grip 

catching an E46 is EASY, I've correted minor oversteer at 95 in 4th, very simple


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *What type of tape is used on the Headlights/Foglights? I assume you tape them up to prevent damage from flying rocks and debris, but where do you get the tape?
> 
> Nice pics by the way. *


I used 3M Blue painter's masking tape when I went to track school. You can get that at any hardware store. You can even find it at some generic stores that sell basic hardware/wallpapering/painting stuff...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Very nice pics. The track looks awesome - too bad it is on the other side of the country!


----------

